# So I bought a rack of Lamb...



## Teal101 (Jan 19, 2020)

After seeing all the racks on here and not having had lamb since I was a kid I got inspired to pick a rack up. I think I'm going to do an herb paste as that looks fantastic. My main question is temp and time. I remember as a kid lamb being a little gamey so not sure if I will like it now as an adult, but I also know it really depends on how you cook it. I'd rather not screw it up, so what has worked for you? Thanks!


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 19, 2020)

The gaminess comes from the fat. Do your racks have the cap on?   I grill mine over a medium hot fire until the internal is 125° and I count on it rising 4° or 5°.  







One rack was marinated, and the other had a dry rub.






Not sure is you can really see the color, but they are a warm pink center verses a cooler red center as in rare.


----------



## Teal101 (Jan 19, 2020)

Wow those look fantastic. This rack doesnt have a large cap, but it does have some on it. I've definitely learned to trim fat caps off, something my mom never did. Good to know thats where that flavor comes from. Why the foil wrap on the bones?


----------



## civilsmoker (Jan 19, 2020)

I would call them savory over gamey. I did two not long ago over cherry wood and then drizzled a balsamic red wine reduction over them with garlic mash.  https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/cherry-wood-roasted-rack-of-lamb.291178/



 Sowsage
 has done a couple preps as well that turned out very nice.  the secret is NOT to over cook them. I pull them at IT 140 sowsage pulled @ IT 135.

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/herbs-de-provence-rack-of-lamb.292012/

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/2nd-rack-of-lamb-not-planned.293119/


----------



## Nole4L (Jan 19, 2020)

i did my first rack of lamb last year.  Here's the post:





						First rack of lamb
					

I bought a fresh ham last week to make ham for Easter.  While I was at the butcher I decided to pick up a rack of lamb.  I've never cooked one and wanted to give it a try.  Marinated overnight in balsamic vinegar and herbs.     Onto the smoker at 225 Sunday afternoon and pulled it once it hit...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 19, 2020)

Teal101 said:


> Wow those look fantastic. This rack doesnt have a large cap, but it does have some on it. I've definitely learned to trim fat caps off, something my mom never did. Good to know thats where that flavor comes from. Why the foil wrap on the bones?


I think because it keeps the bones from charring for presentation purposes.


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 19, 2020)

Teal101 said:


> Wow those look fantastic. This rack doesnt have a large cap, but it does have some on it. I've definitely learned to trim fat caps off, something my mom never did. Good to know thats where that flavor comes from. Why the foil wrap on the bones?


Looks.  Foil  keeps the bone from burning.  I do the same on chicken lollipops.  






Except that I sauce the bones when I glaze the lollipops.


----------



## Teal101 (Jan 19, 2020)

What temp are you guys cooking them at? 225? Will be on a traeger.


----------



## civilsmoker (Jan 19, 2020)

If you cook them at 225 I would suggest going to 115ish the reverse sear to 135 ish then rest.

just be Johnny on the spot during the sear cause they go quick up to temp.


----------



## johngolf01 (Jan 19, 2020)

Teal101 said:


> After seeing all the racks on here and not having had lamb since I was a kid I got inspired to pick a rack up. I think I'm going to do an herb paste as that looks fantastic. My main question is temp and time. I remember as a kid lamb being a little gamey so not sure if I will like it now as an adult, but I also know it really depends on how you cook it. I'd rather not screw it up, so what has worked for you? Thanks!


Personally, I love lamb fat.  Very flavorful.  As far as "gamey" Ness, I believe it strongly depends where your lamb is from.  American lamb - mild.  Australian lamb - gamey.


----------



## Teal101 (Jan 19, 2020)

johngolf01 said:


> Personally, I love lamb fat.  Very flavorful.  As far as "gamey" Ness, I believe it strongly depends where your lamb is from.  American lamb - mild.  Australian lamb - gamey.


Mine is Australian so looks like the fat goes bye bye!


----------



## johngolf01 (Jan 19, 2020)

Teal101 said:


> Mine is Australian so looks like the fat goes bye bye!


Agree, if you are weary!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jan 19, 2020)

Lemon juice goes well with lamb. Cuts the fat and tames the flavors. I grew up raising, butchering and cooking lamb. Lemon is your friend.


----------

